# Ooo, My Poljot Steel Bracelet Has Just Arrived...



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Having seen Sam's Poljot steel bracelet a few weeks back, I went and ordered one from a certain web site...cost Â£20...took about 7 days to get here...removed 3 links. Have to say, the quality is just superb























Here it is on my Blue Albatros:



















Cheers

Paul

P.S. I guess we're never going to see Poljot featured on the front jacket of this popular book


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Looks a fantastic bracelet for Â£20. Could you send me a personal message with the website address where you got it from please?


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Looks great

Can you send me a similar message as well, please.

cheers

Dave


----------



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

Please add me to that list.

Thanks much,

John


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

That looks great Paul. SO MUCH for so little.

Shame I don't wear bracelets







.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Very very nice.Looks like a Â£1000+ watch!

Almost makes me think twice about liking bracelets.


----------



## phlogistician (Jul 22, 2003)

Ooh, personal message for location for me too. The leather strap on my Sturmanskie is a bit cracked, and I'm looking to replace it. An original Poljot bracelet would be very cool.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

guess what? me too for the link please..


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

My supplier can now supply these bracelets, if anyone wants me to order one for them then please let me know.  They are available in polished or brushed finish.

They will be Â£24.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Roy

Can you let me know what widths are available and are they all the same price?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They are only available in 20mm as most Poljot's are this size.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Roy,

Will you be keeping them in stock ??, I'm tempted as well.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I may do,


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

fantastic value from roy.......i paid Â£40!!!!!!!!!!

sam


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Just noticed they are in stock.

Good man Roy - just need a watch now that will suit it.

Thinking............?????????


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Garry said:


> Good man Roy - just need a watch now that will suit it.


 Hi Garry,

I have one if you're interested....Poljot Aviator Chrono.... send PM

Cheers

Paul


----------

